# Mythic Earth storyhour with rules updates - requests?



## RangerWickett (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm posting updates of the campaign in which I playtested Mythic Earth, called The Long Road. I'm interested in providing some minor web content, if folks are interested. So far I posted three sample NPCs from the game, along with their signature spells. I'm wondering what else might be of interest to readers.

Any suggestions? Requests?


----------



## genshou (Nov 8, 2005)

As always with the _Elements of Magic_ line, there has never been such a thing as too many signature spells. 

I'm in the Story Hour for the story itself, so _anything_ extra is a bonus.


----------

